# Attachment clutch belt tension



## JCC (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a LT4000 lawn tractor circa 1995. The attachment clutch/belt has become looser than it used to be. I changed the belt thinking that was the problem but it did not fix it.

When I engage the attachment clutch the belt is so loose it vibrates all over the place and I think its causing wear on the pulleys and other parts.

Is there a way to tighten up the clutch so the belt tension is increased?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..JCC.. I dont know if it will help, or not but mine did this and sears told me to spray some WD-40 on the pivot point of the clutch. I did, and it fixed mine you might give it a try.. If its a variable drive i dont know anything about those but i bet some member will be able to help you..wjjones


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you done any regular maintence to the tractor lately? Id pull the deck and get a bird eye view of stuff underneath /deck and see what the issue is - most times its a seizing idler pulley, corrosion , springs getting weak.


----------

